# Hummels: il Milan ora è pronto all'assalto.



## admin (14 Giugno 2015)

Corriere dello Sport e Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 14 Giugno 2015, sono sicuri: dopo aver concluso i colpi in attacco (Martinez ed Ibra) ed a centrocampo (Kondogbia), il Milan darà l'assalto a Mats Hummels (1988) centrale difensivo del Borussia Dortmund.

Il Corriere dello Sport titola:"Torna il grande Milan. Martinez preso, Kondogbia in arrivo, Hummels nel mirino. Il club rossonero vuole costruire subito una squadra che può battersi per i primi posti".

Tuttosport:"Milan, anche Hummels".

A seguire tutti gli aggiornamenti


----------



## Shevchenko (14 Giugno 2015)

Spero di si!Lo adoro!E' fortissimo....Questo dà le piste pure a Miranda ed ha anche dei piedi fatati!Sa impostare come dio comanda...Sarebbe il Leader della difesa!Speriamo!!!!!!!


----------



## Andre96 (14 Giugno 2015)

Mi piacerebbe ma figuriamoci se uno dei 3 difensori più forti al Mondo viene da noi 
P.S. Se lo scrivono TuttoSporc e il Corriere dello Sporc è sicuro


----------



## siioca (14 Giugno 2015)

Si dice che sia in trattativa con il Manchester united , è molto difficile che viene al Milan.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Giugno 2015)

Vedremo, certo che i nomi che escono ultimamente sono da capogiro, impensabili fino a 1 settimana fa. Già questo mi mette di buonissimo umore.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (14 Giugno 2015)

siioca ha scritto:


> Si dice che sia in trattativa con il Manchester united , è molto difficile che viene al Milan.


esatto, è il solito nome buttato lì


----------



## franck3211 (14 Giugno 2015)

Giocatore fortissimo ma troppi problemi fisici. Lasciamolo li


----------



## koti (14 Giugno 2015)

Secondo me arriva Miranda, al limite Godin.

Hummels è difficilissimo, se non impossibile. Troppa concorrenza e costa tantissimo, credo 40 milioni.


----------



## Andre96 (14 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Giocatore fortissimo ma troppi problemi fisici. Lasciamolo li



Lasciamolo lì? Francamente non credo lo prenderebbero anche se non li avesse.
Comunque io punterei Godin che può dare ancora molto.


----------



## Tic (14 Giugno 2015)

siioca ha scritto:


> Si dice che sia in trattativa con il Manchester united , è molto difficile che viene al Milan.



L'aveva preso l'United però l'aveva messo in stand-by, Hummels si è stufato e ha deciso di restare al Borussia


----------



## franck3211 (14 Giugno 2015)

Per me il vero grande colpo sempre se lo cedono sarebbe benatia o come seconda opzione Godin


----------



## il condor (14 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Corriere dello Sport e Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 14 Giugno 2015, sono sicuri: dopo aver concluso i colpi in attacco (Martinez ed Ibra) ed a centrocampo (Kondogbia), il Milan darà l'assalto a Mats Hummels (1988) centrale difensivo del Borussia Dortmund.
> 
> Il Corriere dello Sport titola:"Torna il grande Milan. Martinez preso, Kondogbia in arrivo, Hummels nel mirino. Il club rossonero vuole costruire subito una squadra che può battersi per i primi posti".
> 
> ...



Tuttosport.....una sicurezza, una garanzia  non becca gli acquisti dei gobbi figuarti quelli delle altre squadre. Hummels costa tanto anche se è molto forte e abbinarlo a un Paletta o Mexes fa ridere.


----------



## Sanchez (14 Giugno 2015)

Ibra, Martinez, Kondogbia, Hummels e Miranda sono già nostri, ora pensiamo a completare la rosa


----------



## Milo (14 Giugno 2015)

Omamma!!!!! Svengoooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2015)

E se arrivassero sia Hunmels che Miranda ? Sarebbero 2 centrali da urlo ... Sogno un attimo ... Loro due più il Kondo , Ibra e Michael Jackson ...

Mado' .... Che sogno ..


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Giugno 2015)

Se lo prendiamo faccio l'elicottero col pene fuori al balcone.


----------



## Sotiris (14 Giugno 2015)

Le fonti italiane citate non è che siano il massimo della credibilità, come spesso non lo sono neanche le inglesi.

Comunque segnalo che ieri Metro.co.uk diceva testualmente che lo United era pronto a completare il pagamento di 20 milioni di sterline al Dortmund per battere la concorrenza del Milan, quindi 
a) ci siamo anche noi;
b) non è ancora fatta neanche per lo United;
c) è, dunque, questione di velocità/tempistiche andarglielo a prendere, a meno che Hummels non voglia solo lo United e basta.


----------



## Andre96 (14 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Le fonti italiane citate non è che siano il massimo della credibilità, come spesso non lo sono neanche le inglesi.
> 
> Comunque segnalo che ieri Metro.co.uk diceva testualmente che lo United era pronto a completare il pagamento di 20 milioni di sterline al Dortmund per battere la concorrenza del Milan, quindi
> a) ci siamo anche noi;
> ...



"Solo" 27 milioni di euro? Da provare a prendere allora...ne spenderei 30 ad occhi chiusi (visto che qualcuno ne ha spesi 50 per uno che non vale neanche la metà...)


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Giugno 2015)

Anche per me è Matt il dopo Sandrone ma non so si lui vuole davero restare nella storia come uno dei piu forti difensori.. quello non è da Manchester ne madrid.. quello è dove hanno vinto e convinto i più forti nel ruolo


----------



## osvaldobusatti (14 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Giocatore fortissimo ma troppi problemi fisici. Lasciamolo li





Infatti. Questa è la sua cartella clinica.











Capisco che abbiamo Milan Lab, ma è credo che Lourdes funzionerebbe meglio.


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Infatti. Questa è la sua cartella clinica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mamma mia, l'anno scorso aveva diversi problemi ai ginocchi. Poi... 
-Coma
-Pneumotorace
-Tumore ai testicoli 
fortunato il ragazzo


----------



## Sotiris (14 Giugno 2015)

Segnalo una notizia che potrebbe sembrare OT ma forse non lo è.

Secondo superdeporte.es lo United sta insistendo per acquistare Otamendi dal Valencia, offrendo 35 milioni (lontano dalla clausola di 50 milioni di euro ma forse potrebbe inserire Hernandez) dopo aver ricevuto il no del Real per Varane ed il no del giocatore per Hummels.

Se è vera questa notizia dubito che lo United, il quale sta cercando anche Kane ed il sostituto di De Gea, vada a prendere sia Otamendi che Hummels.


----------



## Andre96 (14 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Segnalo una notizia che potrebbe sembrare OT ma forse non lo è.
> 
> Secondo superdeporte.es lo United sta insistendo per acquistare Otamendi dal Valencia, offrendo 35 milioni (lontano dalla clausola di 50 milioni di euro ma forse potrebbe inserire Hernandez) dopo aver ricevuto il no del Real per Varane ed il no del giocatore per Hummels.
> 
> Se è vera questa notizia dubito che lo United, il quale sta cercando anche Kane ed il sostituto di De Gea, vada a prendere sia Otamendi che Hummels.


Se è vera questa notizia,perchè dovrebbe dire sì a noi?


----------



## Sotiris (14 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Se è vera questa notizia,perchè dovrebbe dire sì a noi?



forse qualcuno gli ha parlato male di Van Gaal


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Se è vera questa notizia,perchè dovrebbe dire sì a noi?



Magari aveva già fatto una promessa a galliani  Hummels non ci tradisce


----------



## Andre96 (14 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> forse qualcuno gli ha parlato male di Van Gaal



Sarà  povero Louis 
Prevedo Hummels+Gundogan al Milan per 50 milioni ù.ù


----------



## Andre96 (14 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Magari aveva già fatto una promessa a galliani  Hummels non ci tradisce



Basta che non cada di nuovo in coma


----------



## Sotiris (14 Giugno 2015)

no aspettate, come aveva scritto un altro utente, sia ibtimes sia mirror, affermano che il rifiuto di Hummels è legato al fatto che lo United ha tentennato troppo tempo nel concludere l'accordo. Precisano che a seguito di questo, tuttavia, il giocatore avrebbe detto di rimanere al Dortmund purché questi gli rinnovino il contratto.

edit: mia considerazione.
il Dortmund non vuole tenere né Gundogan né Hummels e fare cassa con loro per far ripartire un nuovo ciclo. il primo che arriva su Hummels, tra United e Milan (perché tutti citano queste due squadre), se lo porta a casa.


----------



## Andre96 (14 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> no aspettate, come aveva scritto un altro utente, sia ibtimes sia mirror, affermano che il rifiuto di Hummels è legato al fatto che lo United ha tentennato troppo tempo nel concludere l'accordo. Precisano che a seguito di questo, tuttavia, il giocatore avrebbe detto di rimanere al Dortmund purché questi gli rinnovino il contratto.



Fatto sta che non dovrebbe andare allo United,meglio...vedremo


----------



## Sotiris (14 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Fatto sta che non dovrebbe andare allo United,meglio...vedremo



lette insieme le notizie dovrebbe essere così ma è chiaro che lo United se vuole può prendersi pure Otamendi ed Hummels, magari facendosi perdonare da quest'ultimo offrendogli un ingaggio superiore.
la cosa importante è che secondo tutti ci siamo anche noi.


----------



## koti (14 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Corriere dello Sport e Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 14 Giugno 2015, sono sicuri: dopo aver concluso i colpi in attacco (Martinez ed Ibra) ed a centrocampo (Kondogbia), il Milan darà l'assalto a Mats Hummels (1988) centrale difensivo del Borussia Dortmund.
> 
> Il Corriere dello Sport titola:"Torna il grande Milan. Martinez preso, Kondogbia in arrivo, Hummels nel mirino. Il club rossonero vuole costruire subito una squadra che può battersi per i primi posti".
> 
> ...


Subotic fa così schifo? Costa poco più di Miranda ma ha 4 anni di meno...

Hummels è difficilissimo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Corriere dello Sport e Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 14 Giugno 2015, sono sicuri: dopo aver concluso i colpi in attacco (Martinez ed Ibra) ed a centrocampo (Kondogbia), il Milan darà l'assalto a Mats Hummels (1988) centrale difensivo del Borussia Dortmund.
> 
> Il Corriere dello Sport titola:"Torna il grande Milan. Martinez preso, Kondogbia in arrivo, Hummels nel mirino. Il club rossonero vuole costruire subito una squadra che può battersi per i primi posti".
> 
> ...



Insomma mi pare di capire che Hummels venga definito da molti un gigante di cristallo. Personalmente, dubito sia un altro Pato e l'ultima stagione è stata semplicemente sfortunata. Prima viaggiava a medie di 40 presenze all'anno. Non proprio un paracarro.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Giugno 2015)

Hummels non e una questione di soldi, il Dortmund ha ricevuto un offerta vantaggiosa da Manchester ma per quanto si sapia qui in Germania e proprio Hummels che non voleva lasciare il BVB per lo United. Percio io non credo minimamente nella possibilita di acquistarlo. Subotic sarebbe piu fattibile, anche se non sul livello del tedesco.


----------



## Iblahimovic (14 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Corriere dello Sport e Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 14 Giugno 2015, sono sicuri: dopo aver concluso i colpi in attacco (Martinez ed Ibra) ed a centrocampo (Kondogbia), il Milan darà l'assalto a Mats Hummels (1988) centrale difensivo del Borussia Dortmund.
> 
> Il Corriere dello Sport titola:"Torna il grande Milan. Martinez preso, Kondogbia in arrivo, Hummels nel mirino. Il club rossonero vuole costruire subito una squadra che può battersi per i primi posti".
> 
> ...



un bel assalto con il coltello tra i denti


----------



## medjai (14 Giugno 2015)

Mamma mia magari Hummels !! Questo sarebbe un colpaccio. Credo non si può acquistare un miglior difensore sia per qualità che per età. Miranda e Godin sarebbero anche geniali ma Hummels è qualcosa in più.

E mi piacerebbe tantissimo Rugani.


----------



## Andre96 (14 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Hummels non e una questione di soldi, il Dortmund ha ricevuto un offerta vantaggiosa da Manchester ma per quanto si sapia qui in Germania e proprio Hummels che non voleva lasciare il BVB per lo United. Percio io non credo minimamente nella possibilita di acquistarlo. Subotic sarebbe piu fattibile, anche se non sul livello del tedesco.



Però da quel che hai scritto,ma l'hanno scritto in tanti, Hummels non vuole lasciare il Borussia per lo United...per lo United appunto,se Galliani ci provasse veramente (e non fossero le solite balle giornalistiche) per me ci sarebbero buone possibilità


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Però da quel che hai scritto,ma l'hanno scritto in tanti, Hummels non vuole lasciare il Borussia per lo United...per lo United appunto,se Galliani ci provasse veramente (e non fossero le solite balle giornalistiche) per me ci sarebbero buone possibilità



Difficile sapere cosa sia nella testa di Hummels, ma se ha detto 'no' al Manchester che lo ricopriva di soldi, gioca in Premier e Champions e in generale e una squadra di tutti rispetto, io personalmente la vedo dura.


Poi facendo un po il gioco fatto per verificare le storie su Jackson e le squadre di Manchester: Qui in Germania ogni articolo su Hummels-Milan cita La Repubblica, percio nessuno qui ha qualche informazione di prima mano su Hummels-Milan.


----------



## Andre96 (14 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Difficile sapere cosa sia nella testa di Hummels, ma se ha detto 'no' al Manchester che lo ricopriva di soldi, gioca in Premier e Champions e in generale e una squadra di tutti rispetto, io personalmente la vedo dura.
> 
> 
> Poi facendo un po il gioco fatto per verificare le storie su Jackson e le squadre di Manchester: Qui in Germania ogni articolo su Hummels-Milan cita La Repubblica, percio nessuno qui ha qualche informazione di prima mano su Hummels-Milan.



Beh vedremo...l'importante è che si compri un grande difensore e leader,anche Godin sarebbe tanta roba


----------



## bmb (14 Giugno 2015)

Hummels - Thiago Silva  a tutti


----------



## Shevchenko (14 Giugno 2015)

A me dà molto fastidio una cosa..Si fanno tantissimi nomi ma di ufficiale non c'abbiamo manco l'allenatore...Mha....


----------



## osvaldobusatti (14 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Insomma mi pare di capire che Hummels venga definito da molti un gigante di cristallo. Personalmente, dubito sia un altro Pato e l'ultima stagione è stata semplicemente sfortunata. Prima viaggiava a medie di 40 presenze all'anno. Non proprio un paracarro.



Veramente è stata la penultima la più sfortunata, con 27 partite saltate contro le 16 dell'ultima stagione.
Non si duscute la qualità del giocatore, ma se lo si acquista occorrer tenerne conto.
Capisco che navighiamo nell'abbondanza (sembra), ma potrebbe non durare...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (14 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo Tuttosport, il Milan e' alla ricerca di un difensore che abbia leadership e valore e avrebbe messo gli occhi su Hummels. Il Borussia pero ha già fatto sapere di valutare il suo giocatore almeno 30 milioni di euro. Le alternative sono Miranda e Godin, ma anche quest'ultimo e' un opzione difficile.*


----------



## Andre96 (14 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> A me dà molto fastidio una cosa..Si fanno tantissimi nomi ma di ufficiale non c'abbiamo manco l'allenatore...Mha....



In parte hai ragione soprattutto sui giocatori...ma per quanto riguarda l'allenatore credo sia perchè sperano di chiudere per Ibra e Kondogbia entro questa settimana (se tutto va bene credo che per Kondogbia dovrebbero chiudere già domani/martedì) così da ufficializzare Martinez,Ibra,Kondogbia e Mihajlovic...poi magari la verità è che ci sperano ancora per Ancelotti


----------



## Andre96 (14 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport, il Milan e' alla ricerca di un difensore che abbia leadership e valore e avrebbe messo gli occhi su Hummels. Il Borussia pero ha già fatto sapere di valutare il suo giocatore almeno 30 milioni di euro. Le alternative sono Miranda e Godin, ma anche quest'ultimo e' un opzione difficile.*



Premettendo che Tuttosporc vale 0,se davvero sono disposti ad offrire quasi 20 milioni per Miranda figurati se non ne offrono 30 per Hummels che ha 4 anni in meno ed è molto più forte


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport, il Milan e' alla ricerca di un difensore che abbia leadership e valore e avrebbe messo gli occhi su Hummels. Il Borussia pero ha già fatto sapere di valutare il suo giocatore almeno 30 milioni di euro. Le alternative sono Miranda e Godin, ma anche quest'ultimo e' un opzione difficile.*


Che vuoi che siano 30 milioni? Andiamo là e prendiamolo


----------



## Reblanck (14 Giugno 2015)

Tutto SporK....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport, il Milan e' alla ricerca di un difensore che abbia leadership e valore e avrebbe messo gli occhi su Hummels. Il Borussia pero ha già fatto sapere di valutare il suo giocatore almeno 30 milioni di euro. Le alternative sono Miranda e Godin, ma anche quest'ultimo e' un opzione difficile.*


Purtroppo è imprescindibile prendere un grande difensore per ricostruire una squadra competitiva, non bastano i soli attaccanti, bisogna rinforzare il centrocampo(Kondogbia) e la difesa.


----------



## il condor (14 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport, il Milan e' alla ricerca di un difensore che abbia leadership e valore e avrebbe messo gli occhi su Hummels. Il Borussia pero ha già fatto sapere di valutare il suo giocatore almeno 30 milioni di euro. Le alternative sono Miranda e Godin, ma anche quest'ultimo e' un opzione difficile.*



Beh se costa 30mln mi ci fiondo....però non mi fido di tuttosporc.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Giugno 2015)

Troppo pochi 30M per noi, pezzenti


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport, il Milan e' alla ricerca di un difensore che abbia leadership e valore e avrebbe messo gli occhi su Hummels. Il Borussia pero ha già fatto sapere di valutare il suo giocatore almeno 30 milioni di euro. Le alternative sono Miranda e Godin, ma anche quest'ultimo e' un opzione difficile.*



Il giocatore ha detto di voler restare quindi andrei dritta su Miranda.


----------



## TheZio (14 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport, il Milan e' alla ricerca di un difensore che abbia leadership e valore e avrebbe messo gli occhi su Hummels. Il Borussia pero ha già fatto sapere di valutare il suo giocatore almeno 30 milioni di euro. Le alternative sono Miranda e Godin, ma anche quest'ultimo e' un opzione difficile.*



Cioè che sia vero o meno io sono felicissimo.. Hummels, Miranda o Godin vuol dire trattare i migliori difensori che ci sono in giro adesso.. Benissimo così!
Comunque due settimane fa avremmo riso in faccia a chi ci diceva che potevamo prendere JM, Ibra e Kondo e adesso invece...
Dai che portiamo a casa anche il colpaccio in difesa!!!!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport, il Milan e' alla ricerca di un difensore che abbia leadership e valore e avrebbe messo gli occhi su Hummels. Il Borussia pero ha già fatto sapere di valutare il suo giocatore almeno 30 milioni di euro. Le alternative sono Miranda e Godin, ma anche quest'ultimo e' un opzione difficile.*



Leggere
http://www.milanworld.net/sezione-calciomercato-e-rassegna-stampa-basta-off-topic-vt29097.html


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Giugno 2015)

Il problema è che Hummels ha giurato fedeltà al Borussia quindi difficilmente andrà via, ha detto no persino allo United che gli aveva fatto una proposta allettante, per cui il problema non sono i soldi anche perchè come già detto se ti presenti la con 30 mln te lo danno. Piuttosto andrei a Dortmund a prendere Gundogan che non ha rinnovato e prenderei uno dei centrali dell'Atletico.


----------



## martinmilan (14 Giugno 2015)

per me è un invenzione dei giornali


----------



## medjai (14 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che Hummels ha giurato fedeltà al Borussia quindi difficilmente andrà via, ha detto no persino allo United che gli aveva fatto una proposta allettante, per cui il problema non sono i soldi anche perchè come già detto se ti presenti la con 30 mln te lo danno. Piuttosto andrei a Dortmund a prendere Gundogan che non ha rinnovato e prenderei uno dei centrali dell'Atletico.



50 millioni Hummels e Gundogan. Magari


----------



## Hammer (14 Giugno 2015)

_


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport, il Milan e' alla ricerca di un difensore che abbia leadership e valore e avrebbe messo gli occhi su Hummels. Il Borussia pero ha già fatto sapere di valutare il suo giocatore almeno 30 milioni di euro. Le alternative sono Miranda e Godin, ma anche quest'ultimo e' un opzione difficile.*



Se vabbé ... magari arrivasse Hummels.
Io, avendo preso Jackson Martinez, eviterei di riprendere Ibra (non lo voglio per diversi motivi) e mi concentrerei sul rinforzare la difesa e il centrocampo.
Godin sarebbe perfetto, Miranda non mi convince del tutto (non rispetto ai nostri, sia chiaro), Hummels mi piacerebbe tantissimo, anche se nell'ultima stagione ne ha passate di tutti i colori.
Comunque la cosa più importante è vedere i nomi che ci vengono accostati. Questo mi rincuora molto.


----------



## mark (14 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport, il Milan e' alla ricerca di un difensore che abbia leadership e valore e avrebbe messo gli occhi su Hummels. Il Borussia pero ha già fatto sapere di valutare il suo giocatore almeno 30 milioni di euro. Le alternative sono Miranda e Godin, ma anche quest'ultimo e' un opzione difficile.*


Beh se dovessi scegliere fra ibra oppure hummels, romagnoli e gundogan tutta la vita la seconda ipotesi.. Formeremo uno squadrone è come punto di riferimento in attacco j. Martinez andrebbe più che bene


----------



## Memories of the Time (14 Giugno 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Beh se dovessi scegliere fra ibra oppure hummels, romagnoli e gundogan tutta la vita la seconda ipotesi.. Formeremo uno squadrone è come punto di riferimento in attacco j. Martinez andrebbe più che bene



*


----------



## il condor (14 Giugno 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Cioè che sia vero o meno io sono felicissimo.. Hummels, Miranda o Godin vuol dire trattare i migliori difensori che ci sono in giro adesso.. Benissimo così!
> Comunque due settimane fa avremmo riso in faccia a chi ci diceva che potevamo prendere JM, Ibra e Kondo e adesso invece...
> Dai che portiamo a casa anche il colpaccio in difesa!!!!!!



Guarda ci sono ancora sui forum gobbi e intertristi che ancora non credono neanche all'arrivo di JM. Piantargli anche un Hummels sarebbe il top.


----------



## il condor (14 Giugno 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> 50 millioni Hummels e Gundogan. Magari



Dove devo firmare???  Comunque credo che per meno di 40 nenache si siedono al tavolo per Hummels


----------



## 7volte (14 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Dove devo firmare???  Comunque credo che per meno di 40 nenache si siedono al tavolo per Hummels



Il valore del tedesco non si discute, ma la tenuta fisica lascia un po' a desiderare...spesso infortunato per giustificare quella cifra!
Male non sarebbe puntate su thiago e romagnoli che con Sinisa verrebbe di corsa!!


----------



## Aragorn (14 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Corriere dello Sport e Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 14 Giugno 2015, sono sicuri: dopo aver concluso i colpi in attacco (Martinez ed Ibra) ed a centrocampo (Kondogbia), il Milan darà l'assalto a Mats Hummels (1988) centrale difensivo del Borussia Dortmund.
> 
> Il Corriere dello Sport titola:"Torna il grande Milan. Martinez preso, Kondogbia in arrivo, Hummels nel mirino. Il club rossonero vuole costruire subito una squadra che può battersi per i primi posti".
> 
> ...





Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport, il Milan e' alla ricerca di un difensore che abbia leadership e valore e avrebbe messo gli occhi su Hummels. Il Borussia pero ha già fatto sapere di valutare il suo giocatore almeno 30 milioni di euro. Le alternative sono Miranda e Godin, ma anche quest'ultimo e' un opzione difficile.*



L'importante è che si voglia investire anche in difesa, a dimostrazione che non stiamo facendo una semplice raccolta di figurine.


----------



## il condor (14 Giugno 2015)

7volte ha scritto:


> Il valore del tedesco non si discute, ma la tenuta fisica lascia un po' a desiderare...spesso infortunato per giustificare quella cifra!
> Male non sarebbe puntate su thiago e romagnoli che con Sinisa verrebbe di corsa!!



Comunque si anche io virerei su altri obiettivi anche se Hummels è tanta roba. Io resto dell'idea che servono 2 difensori e se dovessi spendere 40mln per Hummels invece proverei Benatia+Miranda.


----------



## walter 22 (14 Giugno 2015)

mah... J Martinez, Kondogbia, Ibra, Hummels mi sembra fantamercato forse si sta un po esagerando


----------



## 7volte (14 Giugno 2015)

Beh ormai le trattative sono alla luce del sole, lo sanno tutti! Vuol dire che i soldi ci sono ...è ovvio che puoi anche non prendere qualcuno per vari motivi, ma credo che prenderanno alternative dello stesso livello


----------



## Renegade (14 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Corriere dello Sport e Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 14 Giugno 2015, sono sicuri: dopo aver concluso i colpi in attacco (Martinez ed Ibra) ed a centrocampo (Kondogbia), il Milan darà l'assalto a Mats Hummels (1988) centrale difensivo del Borussia Dortmund.
> 
> Il Corriere dello Sport titola:"Torna il grande Milan. Martinez preso, Kondogbia in arrivo, Hummels nel mirino. Il club rossonero vuole costruire subito una squadra che può battersi per i primi posti".
> 
> ...



Nonostante la fragilità fisica - che comunque anche Nesta aveva eh! Nesta! - ci sono delle caratteristiche che farebbero al caso nostro ed altre meno. E' molto bravo a spazzare di testa, si fa sentire sotto porta, sa impostare, ha un lancio perfetto ed è un leader della retroguardia. Tuttavia come difensore puro ha qualche lacuna e dei limiti, spesso fa degli errori elementari. Questo perché, come detto, non è un centrale da uno contro uno, tantomeno da copertura. E' da impostazione, può fare anche la fase offensiva. Tanta tecnica. Al momento al Milan manca un leader nella difesa, quindi andrebbe bene. Mexes potrebbe fare il lavoro sporco accanto a lui. Però non saprei, ci vorrebbe il difensore totale a tutti gli effetti. Un difensore deve prima di tutto saper difendere in modo eccezionale. Intanto io direi che Hummels va bene, ma arrivassero Subotic o Godin sarei contento lo stesso.

Al momento direi che il Borussia è una bottega da rapinare, poiché non fa la Champions, ha bisogno di soldi e si sta ridimensionando:

-Hummels ha finito il suo ciclo, vuole andar via. Non possono sparare più di 30-35 mln perché sono fuori dalle Coppe e l'annata è stata disastrosa
-Gundogan stesso motivo di sopra. Aggiungendoci che viene dal sovrappeso e da un brutto infortunio. Quindi tra i 20 e i 25 mln.
-Marco Reus nonostante il rinnovo -raggiunto come favore al Club per non perderlo a 25-, con 40-45 mln potrebbe partire. Secondo me è un calciatore troppo spesso sottovalutato. Secondo me è un fenomeno, sicuramente più di colleghi come Rodriguez, Hazard e compagnia. Lo prenderei al volo come uomo immagine del nuovo Milan e come primo vero Top Player


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Nonostante la fragilità fisica - che comunque anche Nesta aveva eh! Nesta! - ci sono delle caratteristiche che farebbero al caso nostro ed altre meno. E' molto bravo a spazzare di testa, si fa sentire sotto porta, sa impostare, ha un lancio perfetto ed è un leader della retroguardia. Tuttavia come difensore puro ha qualche lacuna e dei limiti, spesso fa degli errori elementari. Questo perché, come detto, non è un centrale da uno contro uno, tantomeno da copertura. E' da impostazione, può fare anche la fase offensiva. Tanta tecnica. Al momento al Milan manca un leader nella difesa, quindi andrebbe bene. Mexes potrebbe fare il lavoro sporco accanto a lui. Però non saprei, ci vorrebbe il difensore totale a tutti gli effetti. Un difensore deve prima di tutto saper difendere in modo eccezionale. Intanto io direi che Hummels va bene, ma arrivassero Subotic o Godin sarei contento lo stesso.
> 
> Al momento direi che il Borussia è una bottega da rapinare, poiché non fa la Champions, ha bisogno di soldi e si sta ridimensionando:
> 
> ...



Aggiungo che probabilmente il ruolo perfetto di Hummels è di mediano d'impostazione davanti alla difesa, in coppia con Kondogbia sarebbe pauroso. 

Se oltre a lui prendessimo Miranda/Godin sarebbe la perfezione assoluta. Ma non esageriamo con i sogni


----------



## Andre96 (14 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo il Corriere dello Sport Hummels non avrebbe ancora preso una decisione definitiva e sarebbe affascinato dal progetto dal Milan*


----------



## mark (14 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corriere dello Sport Hummels non avrebbe ancora preso una decisione definitiva e sarebbe affascinato dal progetto dal Milan*
> Se va beh  preghiamo ragazzi perchè del Corriere dello Sporc mi fido poco



Sinceramente su Hummels ci credo molto poco.. Sarebbe troppo bello per essere vero!!


----------



## Konrad (14 Giugno 2015)

Se prendi Hummels per fargli fare il mediano allora dietro "basterebbe" si avere una coppia Godin/Maksimovic o Glik (che io prenderei a prescindere)


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corriere dello Sport Hummels non avrebbe ancora preso una decisione definitiva e sarebbe affascinato dal progetto dal Milan*
> Se va beh  preghiamo ragazzi perchè del Corriere dello Sporc mi fido poco


 [MENTION=2053]Andre96[/MENTION] per piacere i commenti personali in un secondo post. Non nello stesso post della news, altrimenti si crea confusione.

Comunque sto Hummels, per me è un buon giocatore. Il problema è che è fatto di cristallo...


----------



## Iblahimovic (14 Giugno 2015)

se la fonte è furio fedele, allora non viene


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corriere dello Sport Hummels non avrebbe ancora preso una decisione definitiva e sarebbe affascinato dal progetto dal Milan*





mark ha scritto:


> Sinceramente su Hummels ci credo molto poco.. Sarebbe troppo bello per essere vero!!



Quoto. Ragazzi non illudiamoci che questo è davvero impossibile imho.


----------



## Andre96 (14 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2053]Andre96[/MENTION] per piacere i commenti personali in un secondo post. Non nello stesso post della news, altrimenti si crea confusione.
> 
> Comunque sto Hummels, per me è un buon giocatore. Il problema è che è fatto di cristallo...


Ok sorry


----------



## Reblanck (14 Giugno 2015)

Non ci credo a Hummels sarebbe troppo !
Cmq qua parliamo e parliamo ma voglio sto contrattati firmati almeno di J.Martinez e Kondogobia.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Giugno 2015)

ma benatia quanto costa? secondo me è più affidabile fisicamente, conosce già la serie A ed è davvero forte.


----------



## 666psycho (14 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma benatia quanto costa? secondo me è più affidabile fisicamente, conosce già la serie A ed è davvero forte.



anche a me piace..


----------



## walter 22 (14 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma benatia quanto costa? secondo me è più affidabile fisicamente, conosce già la serie A ed è davvero forte.



Sono d'accordo con te


----------



## mark (14 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma benatia quanto costa? secondo me è più affidabile fisicamente, conosce già la serie A ed è davvero forte.


Sono d'accordo.. Solo che il vero problema per Benatia è che gioca nel Bayer Monaco, non nel borussia o in altre squadre "minori"!!


----------



## Renegade (14 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo Calciomercato.com il Milan starebbe facendo sul serio per Hummels. Il centrale del Borussia Dortmund è in uscita ed a favorire la destinazione Milan ci sarebbe la sua fidanzata, Catherine Fischer, che sarebbe agevolata da Milano per via della moda e del suo lavoro.*


----------



## medjai (14 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Secondo Calciomercato.com il Milan starebbe facendo sul serio per Hummels. Il centrale del Borussia Dortmund è in uscita ed a favorire la destinazione Milan ci sarebbe la sua fidanzata, Catherine Fischer, che sarebbe agevolata da Milano per via della moda e del suo lavoro.*



Magari ragazzi... Questo sarebbe un colpaccio


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Secondo Calciomercato.com il Milan starebbe facendo sul serio per Hummels. Il centrale del Borussia Dortmund è in uscita ed a favorire la destinazione Milan ci sarebbe la sua fidanzata, Catherine Fischer, che sarebbe agevolata da Milano per via della moda e del suo lavoro.*



Se non ricordo male loro avevano anticipato tutti su JM. Speriamo che non sia stata fortuna e ci azzecchino anche stavolta


----------



## Torros (14 Giugno 2015)

Attenti, Hummels non è il fenomeno che la gente crede e si è visto anche contro la Juve.
In realtà di è visto anche in finale mondiale e in questa stagione, dove ha certamente le sue colpe per la pessima stagione del Borussia. 
E' un buon difensore ma spesso ha svarioni simili a Luiz ed è lento.


----------



## 2515 (14 Giugno 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Attenti, Hummels non è il fenomeno che la gente crede e si è visto anche contro la Juve.
> In realtà di è visto anche in finale mondiale e in questa stagione, dove ha certamente le sue colpe per la pessima stagione del Borussia.
> E' un buon difensore ma spesso ha svarioni simili a Luiz ed è lento.



Non è lento e non è solito fare svarioni, il suo vero problema è la tenuta atletica. Si infortuna spesso e questo inevitabilmente lo condiziona. Avrebbe bisogno di tempo e ancora tempo senza mai rompersi per tornare ai suoi reali livelli, ma a noi serve un leader, una certezza, uno che faccia tutte le partite o quasi titolare e questo con uno così fragile non è possibile. A 30 milioni non lo prenderei.


----------



## Davidinho22 (14 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Secondo Calciomercato.com il Milan starebbe facendo sul serio per Hummels. Il centrale del Borussia Dortmund è in uscita ed a favorire la destinazione Milan ci sarebbe la sua fidanzata, Catherine Fischer, che sarebbe agevolata da Milano per via della moda e del suo lavoro.*



io ho un po' paura della sua integrità fisica...


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Attenti, Hummels non è il fenomeno che la gente crede e si è visto anche contro la Juve.
> In realtà di è visto anche in finale mondiale e in questa stagione, dove ha certamente le sue colpe per la pessima stagione del Borussia.
> E' un buon difensore ma spesso ha svarioni simili a Luiz ed è lento.




Ti ricordo che abbiamo giocato con Bonera e Bocchetti


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Giugno 2015)

a me piace, ed è effettivamente un upgrade clamoroso, ma come giustamente dicono in molti l'integrità fisica lascia a desiderare. Non sarebbe meglio virare su altri obiettivi?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Non è lento e non è solito fare svarioni, *il suo vero problema è la tenuta atletica*. Si infortuna spesso e questo inevitabilmente lo condiziona. Avrebbe bisogno di tempo e ancora tempo senza mai rompersi per tornare ai suoi reali livelli, ma a noi serve un leader, una certezza, uno che faccia tutte le partite o quasi titolare e questo con uno così fragile non è possibile. A 30 milioni non lo prenderei.



Che problema c'è, noi abbiamo Tognaccini, quest'anno ha miracolato De Sciglio, Montolivo, Rami eEl Sha, credo che si stia già strofinando le mani


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Che problema c'è, noi abbiamo Tognaccini, quest'anno ha miracolato De Sciglio, Montolivo, Rami eEl Sha, credo che si stia già strofinando le mani



Stavolta ha anche gioco facile.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ti ricordo che abbiamo giocato con Bonera e Bocchetti



Tranquillo, non dovrebbe essere un fenomeno nemmeno Neymar....


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Non è lento e non è solito fare svarioni, il suo vero problema è la tenuta atletica. Si infortuna spesso e questo inevitabilmente lo condiziona. Avrebbe bisogno di tempo e ancora tempo senza mai rompersi per tornare ai suoi reali livelli, ma a noi serve un leader, una certezza, uno che faccia tutte le partite o quasi titolare e questo con uno così fragile non è possibile. A 30 milioni non lo prenderei.



ricordo avere sentito qualcosa di simile su Nesta nel estate 2002


----------



## Andre96 (14 Giugno 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> ricordo avere sentito qualcosa di simile su Nesta nel estate 2002



Appunto,Nesta ha avuto i suoi infortuni ma c'è qualcuno che si pente di averlo preso a 30 milioni?


----------



## Torros (14 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Non è lento e non è solito fare svarioni, il suo vero problema è la tenuta atletica. Si infortuna spesso e questo inevitabilmente lo condiziona. Avrebbe bisogno di tempo e ancora tempo senza mai rompersi per tornare ai suoi reali livelli, ma a noi serve un leader, una certezza, uno che faccia tutte le partite o quasi titolare e questo con uno così fragile non è possibile. A 30 milioni non lo prenderei.


i svarioni li fa eccome ed è lento.
A me non fa impazzire sinceramente. Io tra i centrali preferirei almeno un italiano, tipo Romagnoli, a cui affiancare un centrale veloce tipo Otamendi.
Certo se arriva Hummels, va benissimo...


----------



## Andre96 (14 Giugno 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> i svarioni li fa eccome ed è lento.
> A me non fa impazzire sinceramente. Io tra i centrali preferirei almeno un italiano, tipo Romagnoli a cui affiancare un centrale veloce tipo Otamendi.


Romagnoli non lo prenderei mai come prima scelta ma insieme a uno forte però Otamendi costa 50 milioni,altri? Godin o Hummels sono le scelte migliori...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Appunto,Nesta ha avuto i suoi infortuni ma c'è qualcuno che si pente di averlo preso a 30 milioni?



Pentiti magari no, però effettivamente per lui e per Rui Costa se si considerano costo/stagioni giocate/infortuni non sò quanto si sia ripagato l'investimento.


----------



## prebozzio (14 Giugno 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Attenti, Hummels non è il fenomeno che la gente crede e si è visto anche contro la Juve.
> In realtà di è visto anche in finale mondiale e in questa stagione, dove ha certamente le sue colpe per la pessima stagione del Borussia.
> E' un buon difensore ma spesso ha svarioni simili a Luiz ed è lento.


Non ti preoccupare, qui c'è Paletta a guidarlo 



Renegade ha scritto:


> *Secondo Calciomercato.com il Milan starebbe facendo sul serio per Hummels. Il centrale del Borussia Dortmund è in uscita ed a favorire la destinazione Milan ci sarebbe la sua fidanzata, Catherine Fischer, che sarebbe agevolata da Milano per via della moda e del suo lavoro.*


----------



## prebozzio (14 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Pentiti magari no, però effettivamente per lui e per Rui Costa se si considerano costo/stagioni giocate/infortuni non sò quanto si sia ripagato l'investimento.



Nesta ha giocato 326 partite nel Milan, dire che l'investimento è stato stra-ripagato


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Pentiti magari no, però effettivamente per lui e per Rui Costa se si considerano costo/stagioni giocate/infortuni non sò quanto si sia ripagato l'investimento.



su Sandro nessun dubbio, investimento ripagato assolutamente, con lui per 10 anni abbiamo avuto una difesa di altissimo livello, per me fu il vero colpo di mercato di quelli anni


----------



## bargnani83 (14 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Pentiti magari no, però effettivamente per lui e per Rui Costa se si considerano costo/stagioni giocate/infortuni non sò quanto si sia ripagato l'investimento.


----------



## 2515 (14 Giugno 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Nesta ha giocato 326 partite nel Milan, dire che l'investimento è stato stra-ripagato



Ma non è solo il numero di partite, è anche il COME le ha giocate. Fenomenale semplicemente. Poi Nesta era già uno dei migliori quando lo prendemmo, con Maldini di fianco diventò ancora più mostruoso. E comunque Nesta era un leader, cosa che Hummels non mi sembra ancora.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Giugno 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Nesta ha giocato 326 partite nel Milan, dire che l'investimento è stato stra-ripagato



Effettivamente la memoria mi ha giocato un brutto scherzo, credevo che avesse giocato meno anni, anche se un paio li ha persi per gli infortuni, Ok dò la benedizione al suo acquisto


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Giugno 2015)

Tornando su Hummels io mi fido di lui, per me e perfetto per noi come credo anche per lui venire da noi in serie A sarebbe ideale per la sua carriera, 26 anni, 192 cm, grande personalita, fisicamente fortissimo, molto tecnico, sa anche impostare benissimo, direi tecnicamente un po Stam un po Nesta, a me piace molto..


----------



## Andre96 (14 Giugno 2015)

Io spero venga...non vedo tanto lo United come pericolo quanto noi...vorremo spendere 30 milioni? Lo United da quel che si dice ha virato su Otamendi e segue con attenzione Ramos


----------



## 2515 (14 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Io spero venga...non vedo tanto lo United come pericolo quanto noi...vorremo spendere 30 milioni? Lo United da quel che si dice ha virato su Otamendi e segue con attenzione Ramos



Ramos non lo prenderà mai lo UTD, è l'eroe della decima.


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Giugno 2015)

Secondo il ds del Borussia il United non ha mai chiesto Hummels, cosa che si aveva fatto il Bayern prima di prendere Benatia


----------



## Andre96 (14 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Ramos non lo prenderà mai lo UTD, è l'eroe della decima.



Però Otamendi sembra molto vicino


----------



## Andre96 (14 Giugno 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Secondo il ds del Borussia il United non ha mai chiesto Hummels, cosa che si aveva fatto il Bayern prima di prendere Benatia



Appunto se siamo davvero interessanti possiamo prenderlo ma non so se lo siamo...


----------



## admin (14 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Secondo Calciomercato.com il Milan starebbe facendo sul serio per Hummels. Il centrale del Borussia Dortmund è in uscita ed a favorire la destinazione Milan ci sarebbe la sua fidanzata, Catherine Fischer, che sarebbe agevolata da Milano per via della moda e del suo lavoro.*



.


----------



## 2515 (14 Giugno 2015)

Su sportmediaset parlano pure di Abdennour


----------



## Andre96 (14 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Su sportmediaset parlano pure di Abdennour



Sportmediaset è il sito peggiore del mondo per seguire il mercato,mai che ne dicano una in esclusiva.
Sta cosa di Abdennour è palesemente copiata da un articolo di Calciomercato.com (e nemmeno questo articolo è affidabile più di tanto visto che si basa sul nulla)
Comunque Abdennour andrebbe bene se si prende Hummels o Godin mai in alternativa se no è inutile che parlino di un leader che abbia carisma


----------



## 2515 (14 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Sportmediaset è il sito peggiore del mondo per seguire il mercato,mai che ne dicano una in esclusiva.
> Sta cosa di Abdennour è palesemente copiata da un articolo di Calciomercato.com (e nemmeno questo articolo è affidabile più di tanto visto che si basa sul nulla)
> Comunque Abdennour andrebbe bene se si prende Hummels o Godin mai in alternativa se no è inutile che parlino di un leader che abbia carisma



Lo so anch'io che è un letamaio, ma proprio perché copiano speravo che l'origine fosse qualcosa di meglio.XD


----------



## Andre96 (14 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Lo so anch'io che è un letamaio, ma proprio perché copiano speravo che l'origine fosse qualcosa di meglio.XD



Sfortunatamente Calciomercato.com è indecifrabile come sito...a volte ci prendono (probabilmente di ****) ma spesso no.
Comunque credo che questa settimana ne sapremo di più visto che a quanto pare l'AC MILAN non lavora nel Weekend...
Tu che dici di Abdennour? Per me non può essere preso solo lui se cercano un leader...


----------



## Casnop (14 Giugno 2015)

Sino a quando le notizie sul mercato del Milan non saranno riportate dai 'Gallianores', Gianluca Di Marzio e Carlo Laudisa, non gli attribuirei particolare importanza. Se poi le fonti sono quelle che vedo citate in questo thread, beh, più che la fiducia occorre l'atto di fede...


----------



## Serginho (15 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Pentiti magari no, però effettivamente per lui e per Rui Costa se si considerano costo/stagioni giocate/infortuni non sò quanto si sia ripagato l'investimento.



Ma sei serio?


----------



## bmb (15 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Pentiti magari no, però effettivamente per lui e per Rui Costa se si considerano costo/stagioni giocate/infortuni non sò quanto si sia ripagato l'investimento.





Rui Costa 65 assist in 5 stagioni. Una prima stagione viziata dall'infortunio alla mano la prima giornata a Brescia, ma a partire dalla seconda mi brillano ancora gli occhi a ripensare ad alcune sue giocate.
Nesta ha gran parte dei meriti su qualsiasi trofeo abbiamo alzato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Giugno 2015)

Deve arrivare così quando Silva andrà in scadenza col PSG torneremo ad avere una coppia di difensori centrali degna del grande Milan


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Giugno 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ma sei serio?





bmb ha scritto:


> Rui Costa 65 assist in 5 stagioni. Una prima stagione viziata dall'infortunio alla mano la prima giornata a Brescia, ma a partire dalla seconda mi brillano ancora gli occhi a ripensare ad alcune sue giocate.
> Nesta ha gran parte dei meriti su qualsiasi trofeo abbiamo alzato.



Su Nesta ho già risposto, era un mio errore

Su Rui Costa, non ne discuto il valore in generale, ma da noi considerato il costo e anche per l'esplosione di Kaka, non è mai diventato veramente determinante.


----------



## Serginho (15 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Su Nesta ho già risposto, era un mio errore
> 
> Su Rui Costa, non ne discuto il valore in generale, ma da noi considerato il costo e anche per l'esplosione di Kaka, non è mai diventato veramente determinante.



Guarda che la stai sparando grossa, ti invito a riflettere un paio di settimane (non so se basteranno) su ciò che hai appena scritto


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Giugno 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Guarda che la stai sparando grossa, ti invito a riflettere un paio di settimane (non so se basteranno) su ciò che hai appena scritto



io c'ero, tu?
va bene che erano tempi diversi e non si badava a spese, ma non è un caso che nel suo ruolo il Milan prese Rivaldo e Kaka, Rui nonostante la sua classe non ha mai convinto fino in fondo la dirigenza. gli si rimproverava un pò di mancanza di personalità,
vero è che allora gli standard erano ben altri rispetto a ora...


----------



## Serginho (15 Giugno 2015)

Sono un 86 c'ero pure io, tu invece mi sa che ci sei ancora a giudicare dal commento.

Ad ogni modo, ci sono altre fonti più attendibili su questa "trattativa"?


----------



## bmb (15 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> io c'ero, tu?
> va bene che erano tempi diversi e non si badava a spese, ma non è un caso che nel suo ruolo il Milan prese Rivaldo e Kaka, Rui nonostante la sua classe non ha mai convinto fino in fondo la dirigenza. gli si rimproverava un pò di mancanza di personalità,
> vero è che allora gli standard erano ben altri rispetto a ora...



Tra Rivaldo e Rui Costa chi fu panchinato e poi costretto a lasciare il Milan a Gennaio 2004 fu il brasiliano.


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Corriere dello Sport e Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 14 Giugno 2015, sono sicuri: dopo aver concluso i colpi in attacco (Martinez ed Ibra) ed a centrocampo (Kondogbia), il Milan darà l'assalto a Mats Hummels (1988) centrale difensivo del Borussia Dortmund.
> 
> Il Corriere dello Sport titola:"Torna il grande Milan. Martinez preso, Kondogbia in arrivo, Hummels nel mirino. Il club rossonero vuole costruire subito una squadra che può battersi per i primi posti".
> 
> ...



*Si torna on topic*
http://www.milanworld.net/sezione-c...tampa-basta-off-topic-vt29097.html#post723586


----------



## zlatan (15 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Giugno 2015)

se vedete le quote, il MU è quello in netto vantaggio. Il milan è molto distante per hummels.


----------



## Andre96 (15 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> se vedete le quote, il MU è quello in netto vantaggio. Il milan è molto distante per hummels.



Va beh ma quello da tempo,però da ieri la quota del Milan è scesa da 16/1 a 10/1


----------



## prebozzio (15 Giugno 2015)

> *Corriere dello Sport e Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 14 Giugno 2015, sono sicuri: dopo aver concluso i colpi in attacco (Martinez ed Ibra) ed a centrocampo (Kondogbia), il Milan darà l'assalto a Mats Hummels (1988) centrale difensivo del Borussia Dortmund.
> 
> Il Corriere dello Sport titola:"Torna il grande Milan. Martinez preso, Kondogbia in arrivo, Hummels nel mirino. Il club rossonero vuole costruire subito una squadra che può battersi per i primi posti".
> 
> Tuttosport:"Milan, anche Hummels".*


Hummels mi piace, ma ogni anno perde almeno dieci partite per problemi fisici.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Giugno 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Hummels mi piace, ma ogni anno perde almeno dieci partite per problemi fisici.



per me bisogna virare su altri...troppo fragile hummels.


----------



## sion (15 Giugno 2015)

tutto bello tranne che la notizia l'hanno data SOLO i 2 quotidiani piu' inaffidabili..e poi ancora abbiamo fatto solo fumo e niente arrosto sul mercato..quindi altro che hummels


----------



## 7volte (15 Giugno 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Guarda che la stai sparando grossa, ti invito a riflettere un paio di settimane (non so se basteranno) su ciò che hai appena scritto



Forse tutti questi soldi er il mercato rossonero stanno facendo perdere a qualcuno la realtà....mah


----------



## 666psycho (15 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Giugno 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> .
> Ci pensano Milan Lab e la camera a temperature criogeniche a rimetterlo a posto


----------



## Love (15 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## Gas (15 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## The P (15 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## Andre96 (15 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## Reblanck (15 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Giugno 2015)

*Il thread è riaperto, non riportate gli infortuni del giocatore perché la fonte precedentemente citata era inaffidabile.*



Renegade ha scritto:


> *Secondo Calciomercato.com il Milan starebbe facendo sul serio per Hummels. Il centrale del Borussia Dortmund è in uscita ed a favorire la destinazione Milan ci sarebbe la sua fidanzata, Catherine Fischer, che sarebbe agevolata da Milano per via della moda e del suo lavoro.*



.


----------



## pennyhill (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il thread è riaperto, non riportate gli infortuni del giocatore perché la fonte precedentemente citata era inaffidabile.*
> 
> 
> 
> .



Perché la fonte affidabile è transfermarkt versione tedesca. Per dire, la versione italiana parlava di tumore ai testicoli, quella tedesca di "contusione al piede" , versione confermata, e per la quale saltò la gara con il Wolfsburg.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Giugno 2015)

Se veramente possiamo arrivare ad Hummels, è da prendere a tutti i costi.

Non guardate troppo agli infortuni, pure Ambrosini fino ai 25 anni si rompeva continuamente, pure Nesta era dato per spacciato.

Hummels ha tutto, forza fisica, abilità sulle palle alte, ESPERIENZA MONDIALE, qualità tecnica ottima.

E per i prossimi 5-6 anni come tutti i difensori centrali continuerà a migliorare.

Da prendere tutta la vita.


----------



## Renegade (15 Giugno 2015)

Cioè stiamo davvero sputando su Hummels dopo essere andati in giro con Alex, Bonera e Paletta? Il più grande difensore centrale della storia del Milan dopo Baresi era falcidiato dagli infortuni, eppure è stato grande in egual misura, ha scritto la storia. Ed a 38 anni suonati marcava Messi non facendogli prendere un pallone...

Muoviamoci a prenderlo. Pure perché ha personalità ed è un leader, ciò che serve alla retroguardia. Tra l'altro è pure campione del mondo.


----------



## 2515 (15 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Cioè stiamo davvero sputando su Hummels dopo essere andati in giro con Alex, Bonera e Paletta? Il più grande difensore centrale della storia del Milan dopo Baresi era falcidiato dagli infortuni, eppure è stato grande in egual misura, ha scritto la storia. Ed ha 38 anni suonati marcava Messi non facendogli prendere un pallone...
> 
> Muoviamoci a prenderlo. Pure perché ha personalità ed è un leader, ciò che serve alla retroguardia. Tra l'altro è pure campione del mondo.



Perché non abbiano alternative valide, ecco perché! A noi serve uno che giochi tutto il tempo per guidare quelle capre che abbiamo! Non uno che sta fuori metà stagione (e con lo staff del milan anche di più).

Quando mancava Nesta c'era Stam una volta, adesso il nulla.

30 milioni per un difensore che sta fuori mezza stagione non si spendono, stop.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il thread è riaperto, non riportate gli infortuni del giocatore perché la fonte precedentemente citata era inaffidabile.*
> 
> 
> 
> .


I centrali di grandi squadre come quelli del Psg, Real Madrid, Bayern Monaco sono impossibili da acquistare semplicemente perché queste società hanno possibilità economiche superiori alle nostre. Per questa ragione ha senso bussare alle porte di società come Atletico Madrid o Dortmund. Hummels è senza ombra di dubbio il migliore difensore centrale in circolazione e prendibile (penso che con 30 milioni lo portiamo a casa). Va acquistato anche lui, come Kondogbia è uno degli acquisti prioritari.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Giugno 2015)

*Milan Channel, Suma: capisco i tifosi quando dicono che vanno rinforzati tutti i reparti, sono con voi, ma su Hummels non c'è davvero nulla. Solo i titoli dei giornali. Spero come voi in un bel difensore ma per oggi ancora nulla. *


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel, Suma: capisco i tifosi quando dicono che vanno rinforzati tutti i reparti, sono con voi, ma su Hummels non c'è davvero nulla. Solo i titoli dei giornali. Spero come voi in un bel difensore ma per oggi ancora nulla. *



ecco te pareva. Vuoi vedere che alla fine giochiamo con alex/rami/mexes-paletta? 
quando capiranno che una squadra va costruita dalle fondamenta (ovvero la difesa) sarà sempre troppo tardi.


----------



## Andre96 (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel, Suma: capisco i tifosi quando dicono che vanno rinforzati tutti i reparti, sono con voi, ma su Hummels non c'è davvero nulla. Solo i titoli dei giornali. Spero come voi in un bel difensore ma per oggi ancora nulla. *



Va beh non vale come smentita,suppongo intenda solo che per ora non si tratta nessun difensore (a prescindere quale esso sia)
C'è tempo se però concludono almeno per Kondogbia e Ibra...


----------



## il condor (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel, Suma: capisco i tifosi quando dicono che vanno rinforzati tutti i reparti, sono con voi, ma su Hummels non c'è davvero nulla. Solo i titoli dei giornali. Spero come voi in un bel difensore ma per oggi ancora nulla. *



E' già tanto se chiudiamo i 3 obiettivi ormai noti.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel, Suma: capisco i tifosi quando dicono che vanno rinforzati tutti i reparti, sono con voi, ma su Hummels non c'è davvero nulla. Solo i titoli dei giornali. Spero come voi in un bel difensore ma per oggi ancora nulla. *


*Aggiungo le quote dei bookies (SKY UK) sul trasferimento di Hummels:
Resta al BVB: 1,80
ManUtd: 1,67
ManCity: 7,00
Milan: 10,00
Bayern Monaco e Chelsea: 16,00
Sembra il solito nome sparato dai giornali.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel, Suma: capisco i tifosi quando dicono che vanno rinforzati tutti i reparti, sono con voi, ma su Hummels non c'è davvero nulla. Solo i titoli dei giornali. Spero come voi in un bel difensore ma per oggi ancora nulla. *





Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> *Aggiungo le quote dei bookies (SKY UK) sul trasferimento di Hummels:
> Resta al BVB: 1,80
> ManUtd: 1,67
> ManCity: 7,00
> ...



Quindi i books confermano che non siamo sul giocatore. Per ora...


----------



## mark (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel, Suma: capisco i tifosi quando dicono che vanno rinforzati tutti i reparti, sono con voi, ma su Hummels non c'è davvero nulla. Solo i titoli dei giornali. Spero come voi in un bel difensore ma per oggi ancora nulla. *



Io credo che prima cercheranno di chiudere j. Martinez, kondogbia e ibra e dopo cercheranno almeno un buon difensore e al limite anche un altro centrocampista.. Siamo ad inizio giugno ora della fine, un po' di pazienza.. Priorità a queste tre trattative avviate, una volta concluse via con le altre, altrimenti si rischia di trattare troppi giocatori contemporaneamente e non riuscire a chiudere per nessuno..


----------



## koti (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> *Aggiungo le quote dei bookies (SKY UK) sul trasferimento di Hummels:
> Resta al BVB: 1,80
> ManUtd: 1,67
> ManCity: 7,00
> ...





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel, Suma: capisco i tifosi quando dicono che vanno rinforzati tutti i reparti, sono con voi, ma su Hummels non c'è davvero nulla. Solo i titoli dei giornali. Spero come voi in un bel difensore ma per oggi ancora nulla. *


Secondo me prendono Miranda, che andrebbe comunque bene. E credo anche un terzino (probabilmente Darmian).
Certo, se arrivassero Hummels o Godin sarebbe ancora meglio.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel, Suma: capisco i tifosi quando dicono che vanno rinforzati tutti i reparti, sono con voi, ma su Hummels non c'è davvero nulla. Solo i titoli dei giornali. Spero come voi in un bel difensore ma per oggi ancora nulla. *



Comunque ha fatto capire pure che in difesa c'è abbondanza, al contrario di centrocampo e attacco dove acquisteremo a prescindere. Quindi per il reparto arretrato potrebbe valere il vecchio detto: "se non esce nessuno, non entra nessuno".


----------



## mark (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunque ha fatto capire pure che in difesa c'è abbondanza, al contrario di centrocampo e attacco dove acquisteremo a prescindere. Quindi per il reparto arretrato potrebbe valere il vecchio detto: "se non esce nessuno, non entra nessuno".



Basta non rinnovare i contratti e già un po' ne escono comunque.. Es bonera e mexes


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel, Suma: capisco i tifosi quando dicono che vanno rinforzati tutti i reparti, sono con voi, ma su Hummels non c'è davvero nulla. Solo i titoli dei giornali. Spero come voi in un bel difensore ma per oggi ancora nulla. *



Su Hummels non mi sono mai illuso. L'ho sempre creduto un nome sparato li.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel, Suma: capisco i tifosi quando dicono che vanno rinforzati tutti i reparti, sono con voi, ma su Hummels non c'è davvero nulla. Solo i titoli dei giornali. Spero come voi in un bel difensore ma per oggi ancora nulla. *





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunque ha fatto capire pure che in difesa c'è abbondanza, al contrario di centrocampo e attacco dove acquisteremo a prescindere. Quindi per il reparto arretrato potrebbe valere il vecchio detto: "se non esce nessuno, non entra nessuno".



Come dissi qualche tempo fa, in difesa semplicemente non abbiamo soldi per comprare un altro big e aspettiamo che si liberi qualcosa a un prezzo abbordabile ad Agosto. Hummels è impossibile, già su Miranda ho qualche speranza in più.


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel, Suma: capisco i tifosi quando dicono che vanno rinforzati tutti i reparti, sono con voi, ma su Hummels non c'è davvero nulla. Solo i titoli dei giornali. Spero come voi in un bel difensore ma per oggi ancora nulla. *



Hummels è stata una sparata di TuttoSport, che è solita accostarci certi giocatori per poi farci fare figuracce quando si accasano altrove. Io non ci ho mai creduto.
Comunque la difesa va rinforzata nella maniera più assoluta. Non esiste usare la scusa del "siamo tanti", allora si evitava di prendere 3 difensori cessi ogni sessione.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Giugno 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Basta non rinnovare i contratti e già un po' ne escono comunque.. Es bonera e mexes



Si ma rimangono Alex, Paletta, Zapata, Rami, Zaccardo, Ely, Abate, De Sciglio, Antonelli. Siamo già in 9 senza cedere nessuno.


----------



## Andre96 (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si ma rimangono Alex, Paletta, Zapata, Rami, Zaccardo, Ely, Abate, De Sciglio, Antonelli. Siamo già in 9 senza cedere nessuno.



Alex dovrebbero cederlo in Brasile,a Zaccardo potrebbero benissimo rescindere il contratto,Rami si riesce a vendere,Zapata magari pure.
Se non prendono nessuno per me non vogliono se no le soluzioni ci sono...


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si ma rimangono Alex, Paletta, Zapata, Rami, Zaccardo, Ely, Abate, De Sciglio, Antonelli. Siamo già in 9 senza cedere nessuno.


E Albertazzi.
Mamma mia, il teatro degli orrori. E a chi li vuoi piazzare sti bidoni... Alex, Zapata, Zaccardo, Albertazzi devono essere spediti via il prima possibile. E farei a meno volentieri anche di Paletta e De Sciglio.
Rami, Ely, Abate, Antonelli sarebbero quelli che terrei. E Hummels sarebbe veramente un colpo top. Ma tornando alla realtà, al massimo lasceranno 2 difensori e Hummels lo vediamo col binocolo imho.



> *Milan Channel, Suma: capisco i tifosi quando dicono che vanno rinforzati tutti i reparti, sono con voi, ma su Hummels non c'è davvero nulla. Solo i titoli dei giornali. Spero come voi in un bel difensore ma per oggi ancora nulla.*


----------



## diavolo (15 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Alex dovrebbero cederlo in Brasile,a *Zaccardo potrebbero benissimo rescindere il contratto*,Rami si riesce a vendere,Zapata magari pure.
> Se non prendono nessuno per me non vogliono se no le soluzioni ci sono...


----------



## Andre96 (15 Giugno 2015)

diavolo ha scritto:


>



Ma quanto lo pagheranno mai a quello? 
Va pure in scadenza tra 1 anno


----------



## Jino (15 Giugno 2015)

Purtroppo per Hummels non credo ci sia nulla di concreto, operazione ai limiti dell'impossibile


----------



## Love (15 Giugno 2015)

il mercato è lungo...l'importante è avere i soldi..


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Giugno 2015)

Senza una difesa seria non vinciamo niente, neppure con Ibra


----------



## Casnop (16 Giugno 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Io credo che prima cercheranno di chiudere j. Martinez, kondogbia e ibra e dopo cercheranno almeno un buon difensore e al limite anche un altro centrocampista.. Siamo ad inizio giugno ora della fine, un po' di pazienza.. Priorità a queste tre trattative avviate, una volta concluse via con le altre, altrimenti si rischia di trattare troppi giocatori contemporaneamente e non riuscire a chiudere per nessuno..



Bravo, mark. Di giocatori bravi nel ruolo ci sono tanti. Chiudiamo quello che c'è in ballo, ed è già tantissimo. Per i difensori aspettiamo che si abbassino i prezzi. Senza dimenticare quello che Mihajlovic avrebbe detto qualche giorno fa a Berlusconi: preferisco under 25 nel ruolo, non posso insegnare nulla ad un professore...


----------



## Andre96 (16 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Bravo, mark. Di giocatori bravi nel ruolo ci sono tanti. Chiudiamo quello che c'è in ballo, ed è già tantissimo. Per i difensori aspettiamo che si abbassino i prezzi. Senza dimenticare quello che Mihajlovic avrebbe detto qualche giorno fa a Berlusconi: preferisco under 25 nel ruolo, non posso insegnare nulla ad un professore...



Ok prendiamo pure Romagnoli ma non può dirmi che non vuole Hummels perchè ha 1 anno in più...poi sarebbe assurdo se uno come Mihajlovic,che ai suoi tempi era un difensore molto tecnico, schifasse Hummels,uno dei difensori più tecnici di oggi


----------



## Casnop (16 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Ok prendiamo pure Romagnoli ma non può dirmi che non vuole Hummels perchè ha 1 anno in più...poi sarebbe assurdo se uno come Mihajlovic,che ai suoi tempi era un difensore molto tecnico, schifasse Hummels,uno dei difensori più tecnici di oggi



Temo che su Hummels ci sia poca sostanza. Le fonti giornalistiche generalmente più accreditate sul calciomercato del Milan non ne hanno mai parlato. Lo stesso canale tematico rossonero, che ora straparla su trattative effettivamente in corso, è piuttosto chiaro su questo argomento. Romagnoli? Vorrei poterti dire che lo prenderemo. E' possibile tuttavia che tra poco dovrò dirti che la Roma lo dichiara incedibile.


----------



## Andre96 (16 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Temo che su Hummels ci sia poca sostanza. Le fonti giornalistiche generalmente più accreditate sul calciomercato del Milan non ne hanno mai parlato. Lo stesso canale tematico rossonero, che ora straparla su trattative effettivamente in corso, è piuttosto chiaro su questo argomento. Romagnoli? Vorrei poterti dire che lo prenderemo. E' possibile tuttavia che tra poco dovrò dirti che la Roma lo dichiara incedibile.



Con una buona offerta le riserve partono da qualsiasi squadra. Questi non lo faranno mai giocare titolare e seppur giovane e promettente si può intavolare una trattativa sui 10 milioni (e magari prenderlo a 15...se se ne offrono così tanti per Miranda che ha 31 anni io rischierei per un 20enne)


----------



## Renegade (16 Giugno 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Purtroppo per Hummels non credo ci sia nulla di concreto, operazione ai limiti dell'impossibile



Eh sai sto iniziando a pensarlo anch'io. Mentre su Kondo e gli altri si sono avute sottili conferme dalla società su Hummels e sul difensore tutto tace.


----------



## peppe75 (16 Giugno 2015)

Apoteosi totale se lo prendiamo!!!&#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Andre96 (16 Giugno 2015)

A quanto pare Hummels è sempre più fattibile,se ne è parlato al summit di stasera e inoltre l'unica vera concorrente sembra sempre più vicino a Boateng del Bayern oltre a Otamendi.


----------



## Therealsalva (17 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> A quanto pare Hummels è sempre più fattibile,se ne è parlato al summit di stasera e inoltre l'unica vera concorrente sembra sempre più vicino a Boateng del Bayern oltre a Otamendi.



Io ho una paura però, non è che se il Bayern vende Boateng al Man Utd, poi provano a prendere Hummels, so che probabilmente per loro giocando nello stesso campionato sarebbe più difficile, ma le loro disponibilità economiche sono fuori dal mondo...


----------



## Andre96 (17 Giugno 2015)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Io ho una paura però, non è che se il Bayern vende Boateng al Man Utd, poi provano a prendere Hummels, so che probabilmente per loro giocando nello stesso campionato sarebbe più difficile, ma le loro disponibilità economiche sono fuori dal mondo...



Hummels è stato comprato dal Bayern e da quel che dicono non ha intenzione di ritornarci (sarà che non credevano in lui all'epoca...) e poi considera che è il capitano del Borussia


----------



## ed.vedder77 (17 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> A quanto pare Hummels è sempre più fattibile,se ne è parlato al summit di stasera e inoltre l'unica vera concorrente sembra sempre più vicino a Boateng del Bayern oltre a Otamendi.



Pedullá stasera ha detto che hummels scatenerebbe un asta Internazioanle,con le inglesi ovviamente sul giocatore...oggettivamente sarebbe Impossibile per noi competere...
Per me sarebbe ipoteticamente più facile un ritorno di thiago....questo lo vedo impossibile senza champions,senza ibra


----------



## Andre96 (17 Giugno 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Pedullá stasera ha detto che hummels scatenerebbe un asta Internazioanle,con le inglesi ovviamente sul giocatore...oggettivamente sarebbe Impossibile per noi competere...
> Per me sarebbe ipoteticamente più facile un ritorno di thiago....questo lo vedo impossibile senza champions,senza ibra



La Champions non la gioca nemmeno al Borussia,lo United sembra più interessato a giocatori come Otamendi e Boateng e non credo che le altre offrirebbero tanto per...poi non hanno senso le parole di Pedullà.Cosa vuol dire "scatenerebbe"? Se qualcuno lo vuole può prenderlo già ora...non è che offriamo noi e tutti a caso ribattono eh.è da tempo che si sa che Hummels può partire e solo lo United sembrava fare sul serio.
Ripeto se nel summit ne hanno parlato veramente e se ci sono i soldi non abbiamo difficoltà reali...ovviamente se non ci sono i soldi e non lo vogliamo è diverso.
Comunque o si prende lui o Godin,tutti gli altri fanno pena.


----------



## pennyhill (17 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Hummels è stato comprato dal Bayern e da quel che dicono non ha intenzione di ritornarci (sarà che non credevano in lui all'epoca...) e poi considera che è il capitano del Borussia



Hermann Hummels (il padre) , lavorava per il Bayern, e qualcuno all'epoca scrisse che fu mandato via per ripicca 
Ma sinceramente, non so se ha mai chiuso pubblicamente le porte a un ritorno al Bayern.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel, Suma: capisco i tifosi quando dicono che vanno rinforzati tutti i reparti, sono con voi, ma su Hummels non c'è davvero nulla. Solo i titoli dei giornali. Spero come voi in un bel difensore ma per oggi ancora nulla. *





ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Pedullá stasera ha detto che hummels *scatenerebbe un asta Internazioanle,con le inglesi ovviamente sul giocatore*...oggettivamente sarebbe Impossibile per noi competere...



Considerando che ci sono squadre in Premier che giocano con Demichelis e Mertesacker.


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Giugno 2015)

Hummels mi pare sinceramente uno degli inarrivabili, vuoi per le la competizione delle altre squadre, vuoi per le cifre di cui si parla. Non ce lo vedo proprio il Milan attuale che sgancia 30 pippi per un centrale. A meno che non vogliano ripetere un'operazione in stile Nesta.


----------



## Andre96 (17 Giugno 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Hermann Hummels (il padre) , lavorava per il Bayern, e qualcuno all'epoca scrisse che fu mandato via per ripicca
> Ma sinceramente, non so se ha mai chiuso pubblicamente le porte a un ritorno al Bayern.



A me sembra difficile torni al Bayern,il Borussia ha già dato due dei suoi migliori giocaori al Bayern e i tifosi non credo perdonerebbero la vendita del CAPITANO alla squadra che odiano di più...credo sia già dura da digerire una vendita in sè.


----------



## Andre96 (17 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Hummels mi pare sinceramente uno degli inarrivabili, vuoi per le la competizione delle altre squadre, vuoi per le cifre di cui si parla. Non ce lo vedo proprio il Milan attuale che sgancia 30 pippi per un centrale. A meno che non vogliano ripetere un'operazione in stile Nesta.



è proprio in un'operazione in stile Nesta che spero...e poi abbiamo un allenatore che ha giocato da difensore e pure molto tecnico come Hummels,se non chiede lui di spendere per difensori costosi non so chi possa farlo


----------



## Casnop (17 Giugno 2015)

Difficile commentare una trattativa per Hummels che non è confermata dalla stampa generalmente più accreditata sul mercato del Milan. C'è il serio rischio che quella trattativa non esista.


----------



## Andre96 (17 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Difficile commentare una trattativa per Hummels che non è confermata dalla stampa generalmente più accreditata sul mercato del Milan. C'è il serio rischio che quella trattativa non esista.



L'unico serio rischio è che qua il difensore decente non lo vedremo...o Hummels o Godin o niente,ne conosci altri che farebbero la differenza?


----------



## Jack14 (17 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> L'unico serio rischio è che qua il difensore decente non lo vedremo...o Hummels o Godin o niente,ne conosci altri che farebbero la differenza?



io prenderei ad occhi chiusi Romagnoli se saltano i nomi citati


----------



## Casnop (17 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> L'unico serio rischio è che qua il difensore decente non lo vedremo...o Hummels o Godin o niente,ne conosci altri che farebbero la differenza?


Lo saprà Mihajlovic: su questo problemino si gioca la stagione. La soluzione può essere sorprendente: Conte quattro anni fa riciclo' dei difensori apparentemente imbrocchiti nella Juventus, qualche riscontro c'è stato.


----------



## Andre96 (17 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> io prenderei ad occhi chiusi Romagnoli se saltano i nomi citati


Forse qui non ci stiamo capendo,Romagnoli lo si deve prendere a prescindere proprio per farlo crescere con un Hummels o un Godin e non come alternativa...credete che Romagnoli diventerà mai il giocatore sperato con Mexes e Zapata? è pur sempre un 95 e l'importanza di un difensore decente vicino è fondamentale secondo me.


----------



## Andre96 (17 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Lo saprà Mihajlovic: su questo problemino si gioca la stagione. La soluzione può essere sorprendente: Conte quattro anni fa riciclo' dei difensori apparentemente imbrocchiti nella Juventus, qualche riscontro c'è stato.



Mihajlovic ha detto di volere giovani under 25 (almeno così si dice) quindi è difficile che ricicli qualche brocco.
Comunque qui si vuole andare in Champions e abbiamo bisogno di certezze non di esperimenti che hanno più probabilità di fallire.


----------



## robs91 (17 Giugno 2015)

Ma quale Hummels,dai.Non è riuscito a prenderlo lo United che ha speso 264 milioni per il mercato e lo prendiamo noi,certo.


----------



## Casnop (17 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Mihajlovic ha detto di volere giovani under 25 (almeno così si dice) quindi è difficile che ricicli qualche brocco.
> Comunque qui si vuole andare in Champions e abbiamo bisogno di certezze non di esperimenti che hanno più probabilità di fallire.


Le certezze non le hai con un difensore da 30 milioni con una storia di grave fragilità muscolare né con un eccellente difensore sotto contratto ed incedibile. E i difensori di quella Juve erano imbrocchiti per qualche forumista juventino. Poi è arrivato Antonio Conte.


----------



## Reblanck (17 Giugno 2015)

AYMERIC LAPORTE 21 anni


----------



## Andre96 (17 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Le certezze non le hai con un difensore da 30 milioni con una storia di grave fragilità muscolare né con un eccellente difensore sotto contratto ed incedibile. E i difensori di quella Juve erano imbrocchiti per qualche forumista juventino. Poi è arrivato Antonio Conte.



Sì e allora manco su Ibra...
Comunque spero che tu con questa cosa della Juve non inteda che giocheremo con i difensori attuali perchè questi sono brocchi sul serio (è un dato di fatto...al massimo Mexes e Paletta e Rami sono anche abbastanza decenti ma tutti e 3 lenti e uno più rapido sarebbe utile)


----------



## Andre96 (17 Giugno 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> AYMERIC LAPORTE 21 anni



Paga la clausola di 50 milioni


----------



## Reblanck (17 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Paga la clausola di 50 milioni



Magari a 25 te lo danno non lo so,ma non esiste solo Hummels e sopratutto in difesa abbiamo bisogno di 2 pezzi forti assolutamente perché ogni grande squadra si costruisce dalla difesa ma sopratutto se vogliamo aprire un nuovo ciclo servono anche ragazzi giovani di talento.


----------



## Andre96 (17 Giugno 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Magari a 25 te lo danno non lo so,ma non esiste solo Hummels e sopratutto in difesa abbiamo bisogno di 2 pezzi forti assolutamente perché ogni grande squadra si costruisce dalla difesa ma sopratutto se vogliamo aprire un nuovo ciclo servono anche ragazzi giovani di talento.



Lo sai che l'Athletic non vende senza clausola vero?
P.S. Hummels ha solo 26 anni e preso insieme a Romagnoli sarebbe una difesa giovane e forte


----------



## Reblanck (17 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Lo sai che l'Athletic non vende senza clausola vero?
> P.S. Hummels ha solo 26 anni e preso insieme a Romagnoli sarebbe una difesa giovane e forte



Secondo me non lo hanno mai trattato Hummels e poi se lo vendono sicuramente squadre come Real,Man Utd,City,Barca eccc si fionderebbero su lui e non abbiamo speranze.


----------



## zlatan (17 Giugno 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Secondo me non lo hanno mai trattato Hummels e poi se lo vendono sicuramente squadre come Real,Man Utd,City,Barca eccc si fionderebbero su lui e non abbiamo speranze.



Si concordo non so chi tira fuori sti nomi impossibili....


----------



## Andre96 (17 Giugno 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Secondo me non lo hanno mai trattato Hummels e poi se lo vendono sicuramente squadre come Real,Man Utd,City,Barca eccc si fionderebbero su lui e non abbiamo speranze.



Ripeto che tutti sanno che il giocatore può partire quindi se lo volessero lo potrebbero già prendere...inoltre lo United ci ha già provato ma sembra aver virato su Otamendi e Boateng,il Barca non può comprare,il Real ha Ramos sicuro oltre a Pepe che fa ancora il titolare ma in caso ci sarebbe Varane,il City potrebbe anche volerlo ma per ora non ci ha provato. Quindi è inutile usare il condizionale visto che è come se fosse sul mercato...un po' come il discorso di Gundogan...


----------



## medjai (17 Giugno 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Magari a 25 te lo danno non lo so,ma non esiste solo Hummels e sopratutto in difesa abbiamo bisogno di 2 pezzi forti assolutamente perché ogni grande squadra si costruisce dalla difesa ma sopratutto se vogliamo aprire un nuovo ciclo servono anche ragazzi giovani di talento.



No. Loro vendono con la clausola. Perche soltanto giocano con giocatori baschi e allora il suo mercato è picolissimo per questo non vendono mai. E se lo facciono è soltanto pagando la clausola.


----------



## Andre96 (17 Giugno 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> No. Loro vendono con la clausola. Perche soltanto giocano con giocatori baschi e allora il suo mercato è picolissimo per questo non vendono mai. E se lo facciono è soltanto pagando la clausola.


Appunto  vendono e comprano solo baschi e la cosa assurda è che se la passano pure bene


----------



## mark (17 Giugno 2015)

L'accoppiata hummel e romagnoli per me sarebbe fantastica!! Romagnoli crescerebbe in maniera impressionante di fianco a lui.. E per quanto riguarda la fragilità fisica di hummels, beh se non si infortunia ad inizio stagione può far crescere da subito romagnoli che in caso di assenza di hummels diventerebbe il leader della difesa, affiancato magari da paletta che secondo me con un leader accanto non sarebbe affatto male!!


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2015)

qui si sogna....raga torniamo sulla terra. Hummels è quasi impossibile. Se ci va bene, prenderemo un giovane di prospettiva. La difesa temo rimarrà quella dell'anno scorso più o meno. Qualcuno non ha capito che non abbiamo soldi infiniti.


----------



## Reblanck (17 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> qui si sogna....raga torniamo sulla terra. Hummels è quasi impossibile. Se ci va bene, prenderemo un giovane di prospettiva. La difesa temo rimarrà quella dell'anno scorso più o meno. Qualcuno non ha capito che non abbiamo soldi infiniti.



Non quasi è IMPOSSIBILE !
Se lo cedono di certo non viene al Milan dai su siamo obbiettivi.


----------



## wfiesso (17 Giugno 2015)

Pedullà dice che hanno rifiutato offerte da 35 mln, dai è solo un sogno, mettiamoci il cuore in pace che difensori non ne prendono, berlu vuole 19 attaccanti


----------



## Renegade (17 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Hummels è quasi impossibile. Qualcuno non ha capito che non abbiamo soldi infiniti.



Non è vero. Se Hummels non arriva è perché non lo si vuole prendere. Al momento gioca in una squadra di seconda fascia che viene da un annata disastrata e che non disputa neanche la CL. Con 30 o 28+bonus te lo porti a casa. Senza contare El Shaarawy come contropartita gradita. La verità è che sta sempre tutto nelle intenzioni, non nei soldi. Ricordatevi pure che ci liberiamo di tanti ingaggi pesanti a bilancio. Sta tutto nella volontà. Se le cose si vogliono fare si fanno.


----------



## Andre96 (17 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Non è vero. Se Hummels non arriva è perché non lo si vuole prendere. Al momento gioca in una squadra di seconda fascia che viene da un annata disastrata e che non disputa neanche la CL. Con 30 o 28+bonus te lo porti a casa. Senza contare El Shaarawy come contropartita gradita. La verità è che sta sempre tutto nelle intenzioni, non nei soldi. Ricordatevi pure che ci liberiamo di tanti ingaggi pesanti a bilancio. Sta tutto nella volontà. Se le cose si vogliono fare si fanno.


OH FINALMENTE...STRAQUOTO.
Se lo si vuole prendere lo si prende! Inoltre ripeto che Pedullà in questo caso le sta sparando grosse con le sue aste internazionali e cavolate simili,è da mesi che si sa che il Borussia è disposto a lasciarlo partire quindi se si danno sui 30 milioni e si convince il giocatore non si opporrà. (questo per smentire le presunte offerte sopra i 35 milioni rifiutate dal Borussia...)


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Non è vero. Se Hummels non arriva è perché non lo si vuole prendere. Al momento gioca in una squadra di seconda fascia che viene da un annata disastrata e che non disputa neanche la CL. Con 30 o 28+bonus te lo porti a casa. Senza contare El Shaarawy come contropartita gradita. La verità è che sta sempre tutto nelle intenzioni, non nei soldi. Ricordatevi pure che ci liberiamo di tanti ingaggi pesanti a bilancio. Sta tutto nella volontà. Se le cose si vogliono fare si fanno.



ma dai...lo utd sta facendo una fatica boia a prenderlo, offrendo tanti soldi. per questo vogliono almeno 40 mln!
Inoltre possiamo liberarci degli ingaggi che vuoi, ma il budget sempre quello è, non è infinito. Se prendiamo martinez a 35 più ingaggio, e kondogbia a 30 più ingaggio, è quasi finito.


----------



## mark (17 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma dai...lo utd sta facendo una fatica boia a prenderlo, offrendo tanti soldi. per questo vogliono almeno 40 mln!
> Inoltre possiamo liberarci degli ingaggi che vuoi, ma il budget sempre quello è, non è infinito. Se prendiamo martinez a 35 più ingaggio, e kondogbia a 30 più ingaggio, è quasi finito.



Beh se il budget è quello che si dice dopo quegli acquisti saremo appena a metà del budget.. Se è quello che si dice però


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Beh se il budget è quello che si dice dopo quegli acquisti saremo appena a metà del budget.. Se è quello che si dice però



no...perché devi considerare anche gli ingaggi. 35 mln di cartellino, più 3,5 mln per 4 anni significa ad esempio operazione di 63 mln. Il problema in questo caso è che devi pagare subito e quindi vanno a bilancio. Mentre gli altri puoi ammortizzarli.


----------



## mark (17 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> no...perché devi considerare anche gli ingaggi. 35 mln di cartellino, più 3,5 mln per 4 anni significa ad esempio operazione di 63 mln. Il problema in questo caso è che devi pagare subito e quindi vanno a bilancio. Mentre gli altri puoi ammortizzarli.



Non penso proprio che il budget sia compreso di ingaggi, altrimenti sono guai e non si rifonda proprio niente..


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Giugno 2015)

21 pagine per una non-trattativa. Wow


----------



## DannySa (17 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Non è vero. Se Hummels non arriva è perché non lo si vuole prendere. Al momento gioca in una squadra di seconda fascia che viene da un annata disastrata e che non disputa neanche la CL. Con 30 o 28+bonus te lo porti a casa. Senza contare El Shaarawy come contropartita gradita. La verità è che sta sempre tutto nelle intenzioni, non nei soldi. Ricordatevi pure che ci liberiamo di tanti ingaggi pesanti a bilancio. Sta tutto nella volontà. Se le cose si vogliono fare si fanno.



El Sha è in standby, appena ufficializzeremo alcuni giocatori davanti penso diventerà una contropartita molto utile, 25-30 mln più El Sha in regalo sarebbe un bel colpo anche per loro; non possiamo pretendere chissà che da lui, è un giocatore che ormai vale pochissimo.


----------



## Renegade (17 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma dai...*lo utd sta facendo una fatica boia a prenderlo*, offrendo tanti soldi. per questo vogliono almeno 40 mln!
> Inoltre possiamo liberarci degli ingaggi che vuoi, ma il budget sempre quello è, non è infinito. Se prendiamo martinez a 35 più ingaggio, e kondogbia a 30 più ingaggio, è quasi finito.



Lo United è su Otamendi, Boateng e Varane. Se fosse stato su Hummels per davvero l'avrebbe già preso, considerando che il Borussia ha bisogno di vendere e ha già detto che verranno ceduti pezzi importanti. Lo United sta avendo problemi con Otamendi, per via del Valencia che vuole la superclausola. Su Hummels in realtà la concorrenza è minima e superabile. Come ho detto, sta tutto nelle intenzioni. Evidentemente non vogliono prenderlo e ritengono che con Ely la difesa sia apposto così.


----------



## Renegade (17 Giugno 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> El Sha è in standby, appena ufficializzeremo alcuni giocatori davanti penso diventerà una contropartita molto utile, 25-30 mln più El Sha in regalo sarebbe un bel colpo anche per loro; non possiamo pretendere chissà che da lui, è un giocatore che ormai vale pochissimo.



Ma io credo che a questo punto con 50-55 mln + El Shaarawy ti porti a casa il pacchetto Hummels-Gundogan invece di perdere ancora tempo dietro Kondogbia...


----------



## kollaps (17 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma io credo che a questo punto con 50-55 mln + El Shaarawy ti porti a casa il pacchetto Hummels-Gundogan invece di perdere ancora tempo dietro Kondogbia...



Kondogbia lo si prende perchè a Mihalovic piacciono i centrocampisti fisici (vedi Acquah, Obiang e Duncan)...inoltre è un gran prospetto, con ottimi piedi.

Su Gundogan mi sembra difficile, idem per Hummels...però non si può mai sapere.


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Lo United è su Otamendi, Boateng e Varane. Se fosse stato su Hummels per davvero l'avrebbe già preso, considerando che il Borussia ha bisogno di vendere e ha già detto che verranno ceduti pezzi importanti. Lo United sta avendo problemi con Otamendi, per via del Valencia che vuole la superclausola. Su Hummels in realtà la concorrenza è minima e superabile. Come ho detto, sta tutto nelle intenzioni. Evidentemente non vogliono prenderlo e ritengono che con Ely la difesa sia apposto così.



appunto, perché precedentemente non è andato a buon fine con hummels. Ho l'impressione che tu pensi che il milan ha un budget stellare.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma io credo che a questo punto con 50-55 mln + El Shaarawy ti porti a casa il pacchetto Hummels-Gundogan invece di perdere ancora tempo dietro Kondogbia...


Kondogbia è un centrocampista totale, sa far tutto e ha anche dei piedi eccellenti. Togliergli la palla non è facile, per me diventerà più forte di Pogba per dire. Gundogan deve arrivare a prescindere da Kondogbia.


----------



## Vinnie (17 Giugno 2015)

Di difensori forti non è che ci sia tutta questa scelta, se vogliamo avere un difensore ''vero'', bisogna puntare per forza su Hummels, Godin, Benatia, Kompany... insomma uno va presoooo


----------



## Renegade (17 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> appunto, perché precedentemente non è andato a buon fine con hummels. Ho l'impressione che tu pensi che il milan ha un budget stellare.



No. Semplicemente perché su Hummels non ci sono mai stati. Come ho detto, il Borussia ha bisogno di vendere. E in questo caso è meglio dire svendere. Non si mette a fare problemi sul prezzo e il Manchester United, per stessa ammissione di Van Gaal e del suo AD, ha un budget illimitato.

Tra l'altro non si tratta di budget stellare. Se vuoi rifondare davvero con un campione per reparto, allora spendi. Se non vuoi è un altro paio di maniche. L'abbiamo ripetuto in tutte le sale: basta 1 difensore Top, 2 centrocampista Top, 1 attaccante Top. Sono quattro colpi. Non serve essere sceicchi. Se dobbiamo ancora avere problemi di soldi e fare mercato come gli anni scorsi allora la cessione è stata inutile.



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Kondogbia è un centrocampista totale, sa far tutto e *ha anche dei piedi eccellenti*. Togliergli la palla non è facile, per me diventerà più forte di Pogba per dire. Gundogan deve arrivare a prescindere da Kondogbia.



Esagerazione. L'interesse del Milan per lui, dopo anni di magra, ci ha fatto un po' travisare le cose. Ricordatevi che è nato come difensore centrale ed è un Desailly, non prova quasi mai il tiro da fuori o la conclusione. I piedi sono decenti, non eccellenti. E' un De Jong con più tecnica. Non è Muntari ma da qui a piedi eccellenti ce ne passa. Senza contare che non imposta. A me piace moltissimo ma tra lui e un Gundogan scelgo il secondo, anche perché ci serve più quest'ultimo.


----------



## Andre96 (17 Giugno 2015)

A quanto pare Miranda ha firmato con l'Inter...questo mi fa pensare che ieri abbiano davvero parlato di Hummels e che prenderanno un gran difensore (se no predevano Miranda...)


----------



## Iblahimovic (17 Giugno 2015)

Due giorni a sognare tre metri sopra il cielo e siamo già tornati non a terra, ma nella catacomba e con la codina tra le gambe


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Giugno 2015)

22 pagine di nulla.. probabilmente Gallinaccia non sa neanche chi sia


----------



## Doctore (17 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> 22 pagine di nulla.. probabilmente Gallinaccia non sa neanche chi sia



esageratoooo


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> 22 pagine di nulla.. probabilmente Gallinaccia non sa neanche chi sia



L'importante è che lo sappia Mihaijlovic


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Giugno 2015)

pensare di poter prendere Hummels è assolutamente da sciocchi..anche se hai i soldi è quasi impossibile prenderlo
ci sarebbe la concorrenza di mezza europa,di squadre che attualmente hanno comunque più soldi da spendere di noi(non possiamo permetterci di spendere 40 mln per un difensore quando abbiamo mezza squadra da rifare) e soprattutto più appeal,giocando la champions!
tra parentesi,per quanto forte possa essere, non lo ritengo uno che da solo ti cambia profondamente la difesa(solo thiago per me)..meglio prendere un buon difensore pagandolo un pò meno e piazzare un altro colpo a centrocampo


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2015)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> pensare di poter prendere Hummels è assolutamente da sciocchi..anche se hai i soldi è quasi impossibile prenderlo
> ci sarebbe la concorrenza di mezza europa,di squadre che attualmente hanno comunque più soldi da spendere di noi(non possiamo permetterci di spendere 40 mln per un difensore quando abbiamo mezza squadra da rifare) e soprattutto più appeal,giocando la champions!
> tra parentesi,per quanto forte possa essere, non lo ritengo uno che da solo ti cambia profondamente la difesa(solo thiago per me)..meglio prendere un buon difensore pagandolo un pò meno e piazzare un altro colpo a centrocampo



esatto...


----------



## Mille e una notte (17 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> 22 pagine di nulla.. probabilmente Gallinaccia non sa neanche chi sia



A stare dietro i giornali..
Cioè:


Admin ha scritto:


> Corriere dello Sport e Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 14 Giugno 2015, sono sicuri:* dopo aver concluso i colpi in attacco* (Martinez ed *Ibra*) *ed a centrocampo (Kondogbia)*, il Milan* darà l'assalto* a Mats Hummels (1988) centrale difensivo del Borussia Dortmund.
> 
> Il Corriere dello Sport titola:"Torna il grande Milan. Martinez preso, Kondogbia in arrivo, Hummels nel mirino. Il club rossonero vuole costruire subito una squadra che può battersi per i primi posti".
> 
> ...


----------



## zlatan (17 Giugno 2015)

Siamo a posto Tuttosport e il corriere mamma che accoppiata è più attendibile Ruiu...


----------



## Jino (17 Giugno 2015)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> pensare di poter prendere Hummels è assolutamente da sciocchi..anche se hai i soldi è quasi impossibile prenderlo
> ci sarebbe la concorrenza di mezza europa,di squadre che attualmente hanno comunque più soldi da spendere di noi(non possiamo permetterci di spendere 40 mln per un difensore quando abbiamo mezza squadra da rifare) e soprattutto più appeal,giocando la champions!
> tra parentesi,per quanto forte possa essere, non lo ritengo uno che da solo ti cambia profondamente la difesa(solo thiago per me)..meglio prendere un buon difensore pagandolo un pò meno e piazzare un altro colpo a centrocampo



Concordo, Hummels lo devi prendere solo se hai comunque i soldi per comprare in tutti gli altri ruoli, prendere il tedesco e pensare che il ruolo si metta a posto cosi è folle.


----------



## franck3211 (17 Giugno 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Concordo, Hummels lo devi prendere solo se hai comunque i soldi per comprare in tutti gli altri ruoli, prendere il tedesco e pensare che il ruolo si metta a posto cosi è folle.



Raga io credo che oltre a martinez kondo e il difensore non verrà fatto nessun altro colpo di rilievo ( a parte ibra ma è un caso a parte). A centrocampo rimarrà sicuro titolare Montolivo e comunque a quanto pare de jong rinnova, mentre in difesa sicuro affiancheranno a hummels o godin o chiunque sia uno dei nostri. Io su questo ci metterei la mano sul fuoco.


----------



## zlatan (17 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Raga io credo che oltre a martinez kondo e il difensore non verrà fatto nessun altro colpo di rilievo ( a parte ibra ma è un caso a parte). A centrocampo rimarrà sicuro titolare Montolivo e comunque a quanto pare de jong rinnova, mentre in difesa sicuro affiancheranno a hummels o godin o chiunque sia uno dei nostri. Io su questo ci metterei la mano sul fuoco.



Io invece ho il terrore che non prendono neanche il difensore forte, ma prendono solo Martinez e un centrocampista....


----------



## franck3211 (17 Giugno 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Io invece ho il terrore che non prendono neanche il difensore forte, ma prendono solo Martinez e un centrocampista....



Ipotesi credibile.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Giugno 2015)

Farei notare un particolare interessante, il problema maggiore della difesa quest'anno sono stati i gol presi su palla da fermo,
stesso problema che avevamo già avuto in passato con Ancellotti e che invece nel periodo in cui c'era Ibra avevamo risolto, grazie alla sua presenza in area, (anche Balotelli dava una bella mano in tal senso)

Considerando l'arrivo di Miha, l'acquisto di J Martinez più Condogbia, forti di testa e sperando nel ritorno di Ibra forse per quest'anno, considerando che disputeremo solo il campionato, potremmo permetterci il lusso di mantenere l'attuale difesa.


----------



## franck3211 (17 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Farei notare un particolare interessante, il problema maggiore della difesa quest'anno sono stati i gol presi su palla da fermo,
> stersso problema che avevamo già avuto in passato con Ancellotti e che invece nel periodo in cui c'era Ibra avevamo risolto, grazie alla sua presenza in area, (anche Balotelli dava una bella mano in tal senso)
> 
> Considerando l'arrivo di Miha, l'acquisto di J Martinez più COndogbia, forti di testa e sperando nel ritorno di Ibra forse per quest'anno, considerando che disputeremo solo il campionato, potremmo permetterci il lusso di mantenere l'attuale difesa.


Io credo che un difensore serva però devo ammettere che la juve più che grandi difensori ha una grande organizzazione difensiva.


----------



## Il Genio (17 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Farei notare un particolare interessante, il problema maggiore della difesa quest'anno sono stati i gol presi su palla da fermo,
> stesso problema che avevamo già avuto in passato con Ancellotti e che invece nel periodo in cui c'era Ibra avevamo risolto, grazie alla sua presenza in area, (anche Balotelli dava una bella mano in tal senso)
> 
> Considerando l'arrivo di Miha, l'acquisto di J Martinez più Condogbia, forti di testa e sperando nel ritorno di Ibra forse per quest'anno, considerando che disputeremo solo il campionato, potremmo permetterci il lusso di mantenere l'attuale difesa.



Non servono difensori fenomenali ma dei buoni difensori e una buona fase difensiva.
Negli ultimi anni non avevamo nè gli uni nè l'altra.

Se devo scegliere tra difesa e centrocampo scelgo ad occhi strachiusi il secondo.
Un buon centrocampo ti supporta/sopporta una difesa mediocre, al contrario sei comunque nella melma


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> 22 pagine di nulla.. probabilmente Gallinaccia non sa neanche chi sia



probabile lo scambi per il marchio sportivo


----------



## PaulPauls (17 Giugno 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Io invece ho il terrore che non prendono neanche il difensore forte, ma prendono solo Martinez e un centrocampista....



Mi raccomando nessuno!!! faccia abbonamenti!!!


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Giugno 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> probabile lo scambi per il marchio sportivo



Beh anche se comprasse sto coso peggio di Zapata e Bonera non sarebbe...


----------



## peppe75 (17 Giugno 2015)

E chi non lo vorrebbe ma costa un botto, ma non sarebbe meglio prenderne due di valore che uno solo? Io mi riferisco al centrale difensivo Abdenour del Monaco e che so a un Savic della Fiorentina!&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2015)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> E chi non lo vorrebbe ma costa un botto, ma non sarebbe meglio prenderne due di valore che uno solo? Io mi riferisco al centrale difensivo Abdenour del Monaco e che so a un Savic della Fiorentina!��



savic è una pippa...lasciamolo stare...


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Giugno 2015)

Sarei pure disposto a lasciar perdere il difensore a patto che si comprino 3 grandi centrocampisti. Alla fine il problema è che abbiamo un centrocampo di melma che non aiuta e non fa filtro (con gente come Montolivo, Muntari, Essien, Poli che filtro vuoi fare) e per questo bisogna prendere grandi giocatori in grado di dare una mano anche alla difesa. Per le palle inattive confido nel lavoro di Miha, non si può continuare cosi.


----------



## Reblanck (18 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Sarei pure disposto a lasciar perdere il difensore a patto che si comprino 3 grandi centrocampisti.



Ogni grande squadra si costruisce dalla difesa,e ne prenderemo sicuramente dopo aver sistemato\chiarito le questioni Martinez e Kondogobia ma sicuramente non è Hummels perché qua parliamo di una NON trattativa.


----------



## Casnop (18 Giugno 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Ogni grande squadra si costruisce dalla difesa,e ne prenderemo sicuramente dopo aver sistemato\chiarito le questioni Martinez e Kondogobia ma sicuramente non è Hummels perché qua parliamo di una NON trattativa.



Da Di Marzio e Laudisa encefalogramma piatto su Hummels e Godin. I fatti cosano.


----------



## Renegade (18 Giugno 2015)

Speriamo almeno arrivino lui e Kondogbia...


----------



## Andre96 (18 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Speriamo almeno arrivino lui e Kondogbia...



Per ora gli unici giornali che ne hanno parlato restano Tuttosporc e il Corriere dello Sporc...per quel che vale...


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2015)

Niente di fatto:
http://www.milanworld.net/hummels-ha-rinnovato-con-il-borussia-vt29283.html


----------



## smallball (19 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Niente di fatto:
> http://www.milanworld.net/hummels-ha-rinnovato-con-il-borussia-vt29283.html



dimentichiamocelo


----------



## Andre96 (19 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Niente di fatto:
> http://www.milanworld.net/hummels-ha-rinnovato-con-il-borussia-vt29283.html



Per quel che vale...aspetta ma non è Thiago quello che sto vedendo nella rosa ufficiale del PSG? Ma ha rinnovato con noi,impossibile!


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Niente di fatto:
> http://www.milanworld.net/hummels-ha-rinnovato-con-il-borussia-vt29283.html



da noi i rinnovi hanno sempre voluto dire poco e niente, vedi thiago poco prima di partire. 
all'estero non so come si comportino, e poi bisogna vedere se a dortmund stanno smobilitando oppure sono pronti a ripartire con un nuovo ciclo.


----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2015)

Ho letto che l'offerta dello United era di 22 milioni e il Borussia ha rifiutato.
Con il rinnovo, il giocatore arriverà a prendere 3.5 milioni...cifre abbordabili.

Io non lo escluderei così in fretta.


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Giugno 2015)

Bye bye


----------

